# New Release: P34 Air Intake System for 8S Audi TT/TTS



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The P34 Air Intake System for 8S Audi TT/TTS has arrived! :thumbup:

​
034Motorsport is pleased to introduce the P34 Performance Air Intake System for 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R!

034Motorsport’s engineers invested significant effort in developing a comprehensive performance intake solution for Audi/Volkswagen EA888 1.8T/2.0T Gen 3 engines, which provides noticeable gains in horsepower and torque over the factory airbox.

Throughout the development process, multiple designs were modeled, prototyped, and tested, to ensure that the P34 Air Intake System delivers measurable performance benefits and excellent fitment.

*Features:*

Developed In-House by 034Motorsport's Engineering Team
One-Piece Design with High-Quality Construction
OEM+ Fit & Finish Retains Factory Lower Airbox & Inlet Duct
Fully-Enclosed Design with Pleated Cotton Panel Air Filter
Large-Diameter CFD-Optimized Air Intake Tube
Dyno-Proven Horsepower & Torque Gains
Increased Engine & Induction Sounds
Improved Throttle Response
Compatable with SAI Equipped & Non-SAI Equipped Vehicles
Simple, Straightforward Installation
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport P34 MQB Air Intake System
034Motorsport High-Flow Panel Air Filter
Integrated SAI Adapter Fitting
Silicone Turbo Inlet Coupler & Hose Clamps
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8V - MQB) - 1.8T & 2.0T
2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS (MkIII - MQB) - 2.0T
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/ R (MkVII - MQB) - 1.8T & 2.0T
*Installation Instructions:*

PDF | Video





Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

Also Available At:

Achtuning



ECS Tuning



USP Motorsports



VAG Cafe


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

So, when is the carbon fiber front cover (shown on S3 near the end of video) going to be available? 

Nice that the intake is now offered in two materials/configurations however. Well done 034!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey52 said:


> So, when is the carbon fiber front cover (shown on S3 near the end of video) going to be available?
> 
> Nice that the intake is now offered in two materials/configurations however. Well done 034!


Hopefully in the near future! Glad you're pleased with the two intake options we now offer.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

034Motorsport said:


> Hopefully in the near future! Glad you're pleased with the two intake options we now offer.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! We expect to have more of these intakes in stock and ready to ship next week.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

btw: Nice April Fool's yesterday 034. :thumbup::laugh:


----------

